# Arkansas Intelligence Summary 31 JAN 2022



## goatman5000 (Jan 14, 2022)

*Intelligence Summary
31 JAN 2022

The Narrative is Collapsing*
Some white pills right out of the gate:

England is ending all Covid restrictions including vaccine passports, mandates and masking rules (1). Starbucks is ending their vaccine mandate (2). Canadian truckers hold an enormous freedom rally to protest vaccine mandates in Ottawa, Canada (3). The World Health Organization says don’t vaccinate healthy kids (4). Even Bill Gates predicts that the Omicron variant marks the end of the pandemic (5).

(Analyst Comment: As the narrative crumbles, watch how the pro-vax crowd turn on each other. The smart ones will quickly realize the narrative is shifting and if they don’t point the finger at someone else, they could be labeled as the bad guy.

The widely adopted narrative will be “we didn’t know what the truth was early on, but we know the truth now.” Most people will not accept they were lied to and misled from the beginning.

However, parents who injected their kids with experimental vaccine treatments and young people who believed the vax was safe and effective, may quickly turn on the government as adverse reactions manifest. Those victims will become galvanized against the government. This may serve as another red-pill moment for many people, but certainly not all.

Expect a tsunami of lawsuits coming for businesses, hospitals and health care providers for a range of issues during the pandemic. My prediction is that ultimately the government will step in, indemnify all businesses who passed vaccine mandates and health care providers who restricted treatments, then launch a compensation fund for vaccine injury and other harms.)

*Economic*

Some Arkansas businesses are adding supply chain surcharges to purchases (6).

Government-mandated killswitch coming to new cars in 2026 (7).

ESG is a series of scores, taxes and credits that are being pushed forwarded by politicians and companies to solve climate change. These will apply to everything from individual businesses to the fuel used in your commercial flight. Private yachts and private jets will be exempted as part of the European Union’s implementation (8).
(Analyst Comment: You don’t have to be a communist to see that the rich are rigging the game in their favor. They are boldly creating cut-outs for their own lifestyles, while working to restrict the livelihoods of everyone else. They don’t just want to be rich, they want complete control. History shows us it won’t work, and it is especially difficult for the elite class to maintain control while global governments are failing. Typically, when governments fail, the old guys are removed, with prejudice, and replaced with new authoritarian leadership. This analyst expects the Great Reset to fail before much of the agenda is adopted. However, be on the lookout for versions of ESG to come to the United States, championed by the left.)

China real estate in trouble but stabilizing lower. US homebuilders getting rocked. Economy is slowing, despite rising prices! This is the setup for popping the everything bubble (9).

New vehicle sales are still way down from mid-2021 (10).

Soybean prices are up 7% in two weeks (11).

US home prices continue to decelerate, indicating reduced prices ahead (12).

The International Monetary Fund cuts global GDP estimates to 4.4% (13). (Analyst Comment: It’s not just the US economy slowing. The world economy is slowing down and facing increased risk of recession/ market crash)

Arkansas Budget Committee co-chair Johnathan Dismang expresses desire to cut state spending increases (14).

The jobless rate in Arkansas is down to 3.1% as of December 2021, but about 1,600 fewer people are in the workforce compared to December 2020 (15).

900,000 sq. ft. Tractor Supply distribution center coming to Maumelle, AR (16).

*Social*

About half of Democrats want unvaxxed Americans, imprisoned and fined (17).
(Analyst Comment: This is the flashing red light indicating major trouble in the future. When nearly 20% of the population thinks the people who got it right on vaccinations should be imprisoned, peaceful society is off the table. We cannot peacefully coexist with people who want to imprison their fellow citizens for exercising rationality and discretion. This is going to end in genocide, war or succession. I prefer the last option.
That said, I need to revise a previous estimate: This points to about 20% of the population sharing these radical beliefs. My previous estimate was 30%, so this is somewhat of a positive as we aren’t as far down the mass formation rabbit hole as I originally assessed.)

Arkansas inmates suing for being treated with Ivermectin (18).
(Analyst Comment: It is ironic that prisoners have better access to Covid treatments than many Americans.)

Disaster recovery centers open in North East Arkansas (19).

Food relief is now available for tornado victims (20).

Israel used pegasus spyware to hack phones (21). Canada was recently caught using mass surveillance to track locations (22).
(Analyst Comment: This is a friendly reminder that your phones can be compromised and governments are actively exploiting vulnerabilities and collecting on vast swaths of the population. Digital security is a critical skill you can’t afford to live without anymore.)

US Marshals arrested Guntuber CRS firearms. He is charged with 8x counts of conspiracy related to accepting sponsorship money from Auto Key Card and organizing a legal defense fund on GoFundMe for the owner of Auto Key Card (23).
(Analyst Comment: The ATF is trying to throw people in jail for line drawings on a piece of metal, and are now going after people who help the people being prosecuted. They claim these drawings are “machine guns,” with no legal distinction from machine guns that can actually shoot bullets. This is a part of the ATFs escalating war on gun owners.)

Arkansas HHS to begin enforcement of vaccine mandates for nursing home and psychiatric treatment facility staff. Hospitals are not regulated by the state (24).

AR law banning gender reassignment therapies to minors, challenged in court (25).

Little Rock Police experienced technical issues with 911 (26).
(Analyst Comment: Don’t count on these systems to be there when you are in need. Portland police refused to respond to many calls during the ANTIFA riots and many 911 systems were overwhelmed by high call volumes.)

Northwest Arkansas is a desirable target for citizens escaping from blue states (27).

Former AR Professor Pleads Guilty for patenting research with China, but failing to disclose the patents to the University of Arkansas (28).

Jonesboro man shot dead by FBI after firing on agents (29).

Arkansas residents can now dial *ASP to reach the highway patrol non-emergency line (30).

Fake News Arkansas Edition: 4StateNews highlighted a tweet claiming if Arkansas was a country it would be among the top 10 in the world (31, 32, 33).
(Analyst Comment: As one commenter pointed out, there are 11 other states with higher death rates. So If we treated individual states as countries, Arkansas would be around #22. However, the CDC has admitted to over-classifying deaths as “from Covid” when many of the deaths are actually “with Covid.” US death rates are dramatically overstated and the CDC has yet to release updated figures. Finally, Covid deaths per day remain low and are dropping fast. This wave is just about over despite corporate media’s attempts to scare people into vaccinations.)

Staffing shortages are causing delays in transferring patients from ambulances to hospital emergency departments (34).

The Arkansas National Guard has been extended to February 4th to assist in drive-thru testing (35).

The National Guard will also be extended to February 18th, at the Arkansas Department of Health warehouse (36).

Arkansas Gov. Asa Hutchinson spoke out against a future Trump presidential run, "I do not believe Trump is the one to lead our party and our country again, as president (37)."

The Arkansas legislature voted to allow state-run health facilities to mandate Covid-19 vaccinations so the facilities would not lose out on approximately $600 million in medicaid funding (38).

Motion for temporary restraining order against Searcy School District’s mask mandate, denied (39).
(Analyst Comment: The judge included this statement in his ruling: “Importantly, petitioners do not challenge either the efficacy or the wisdom of the district’s mask policy during this pandemic. Rather the petitioners’ claim that they have a constitutional right to unilaterally sabotage this policy by attending in-person learning unmasked; subjecting staff and other students and their families to an increased risk of contracting COVID.” This is the very definition of trading freedom for safety.)

Southern Arkansas is experiencing moderate to extreme drought conditions (40).

Black Lives Matter transferred millions of dollars to a Canadian BLM chapter to buy a $6.3 million mansion, formerly used as the headquarters of the Communist party of Canada. Further, the head of BLM Canada is the spouse of the former head of BLM Global Foundation Network, Patrisse Khan-Cullors. The move resulted in outrage from several BLM activists and leaders (41).
(Analyst Comment: Internal strife is already disrupting the movement. Khan-Cullors resigned as head of BLM Global last year after she spent $3.2 million on personal houses and could not account for where the money came from. These recent actions also confirm that BLM is a Marxist-communist group.)

Sources available at MeWe: The best chat & group app with privacy you trust.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Asa hutchins is a huge un slurper in it for the money all along

Testing is hilarious and demonstrates arkansas is still a top un state (just google un arkansas) with a lot lot of stupid people.

People will be herded into arkansas by the surrounding states in piles and what an easy target to pox up and haul off. Watch for surrounding states like TN to make more restrictions than arkansas (.....where they believe in masks, ventilators and vaccine) and people eventually lining the highways there, before a gut disease becomes epidemic. 
Beautiful place but it hasn't even gotten started yet and all this "cobid" has been purely financial crime. Be ready to secure your stock and food as more and more come flooding in, with no skills, nothing to offer but crime and expecting to share whatever food there is.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Still trying to figure out where they found any intelligent Arkies? lol. Musta been up twixt Beebe and Cabot.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah. Then rounded up by FEMA Police and taken to FEMA camps and executed…right?

Unbelievable the amount of garbage people spread on here.


----------

